# Buying U-He Zebra from Thomann - Does it matter what country I am in?



## SandChannel (Apr 25, 2022)

I live in the States and I am looking to order U-He Zebra 2. The least expensive price that I have found is via Thomann, but I was wondering if there would be any issues with the download/sale/license because it is going to be used Stateside. Any thoughts? Have any Americans purchased software downloads from Thomann? Thanks!


----------



## cedricm (Apr 25, 2022)

I'm not from the States but you shouldn't have any issue since you can choose US as a country and UDS as a currency.
In addition, Thomann is a German company and so is U-He. Pretty sure they'll communicate if there's any issue.


----------



## Pier (Apr 25, 2022)

I've purchased downloads from BestService. No problem. It shouldn't be any different with Thomann. Zebra is there for $199.

Another option is to buy the license at Knobcloud. There is someone selling one for $150:









KnobCloud


The first dedicated marketplace for audio production software licenses.




www.knobcloud.com


----------



## Snoobydoobydoo (Apr 25, 2022)

You get a regcode from thomann, which you redeem here https://u-he.com/redeem/.
I see no problem there. As a german i bought the most of my uhe‘s at thomann.


----------



## SandChannel (Apr 25, 2022)

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## flampton (Apr 25, 2022)

Yup I get most of my stuff from Thomann because of the prices. Flagstaff, AZ


----------

